# Structural steel in AM (Lateral)



## Br_Engr (Jan 28, 2021)

Going back in April to re-take the lateral exam. 

Big weakness was structural steel. As a bridge person, I am admittedly not well versed in the nuances of the AISC Seismic Design Manual.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a source for practice problems beyond the Practice Exam.

Thank you.


----------



## EBAT75 (Jan 29, 2021)

The SDM Second Edition has problems and solutions, more than in the First Edition. But their solutions are long and need parsing into 1 hour format.


----------



## EBAT75 (Jan 29, 2021)

Sorry, I did not realize you were referring to AM. For the AM a good textbook like Segui would have a lot of problems in them.


----------

